# School Fee for dependant Child



## premin78 (Dec 8, 2010)

As I am comming on a student visa for the course of Post Graduate Diploma in Business Administration will my son's international school fee be waived off or do I need to pay the local fee as applicable ????


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

premin78 said:


> As I am comming on a student visa for the course of Post Graduate Diploma in Business Administration will my son's international school fee be waived off or do I need to pay the local fee as applicable ????


You would have to pay the international student fee unless your son has his own student visa. Sorry!


----------



## premin78 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello,
I have already applied for my son's student visa and he'll accompany me on that visa. Then will the fee be waived off ? And can you let me know as I've shortlisted Mt. Albert Grammar School and Auckland Boys Grammar School, will his education be free in these schools ?
Please help and thank you.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

premin78 said:


> Hello,
> I have already applied for my son's student visa and he'll accompany me on that visa. Then will the fee be waived off ? And can you let me know as I've shortlisted Mt. Albert Grammar School and Auckland Boys Grammar School, will his education be free in these schools ?
> Please help and thank you.


As you were already told in your other thread, "if you study a subject leading to a qualification on skills shortage, you don't have to pay international fees for your child, otherwise you have to pay local fees."

I do not believe your course of study qualifies as leading to a qualification on skills shortage, so will likely have to pay. Contact INZ to confirm.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

premin78 said:


> Hello,
> I have already applied for my son's student visa and he'll accompany me on that visa. Then will the fee be waived off ? And can you let me know as I've shortlisted Mt. Albert Grammar School and Auckland Boys Grammar School, will his education be free in these schools ?
> Please help and thank you.


Lol! You're aiming high! I think the chances of getting your son into these very popular schools is virtually nil - and even if you do, it is highly likely you'll have to pay both the international students fees, AND the large 'voluntary donation' that they will ask for.


----------

